# So how can a motherboard be damaged?



## Back To Basics (Jan 11, 2007)

I had this brand new computer for 2 months until all of a sudden, it shutoff and couldnt be turned back on

so we take it to the retail we bought it from and they told us the motherboard got messed up. They put in "brand new" motherboard covered by the warranty

So im using the 'fixed' computer and i cant help but be paranoid the same problem will happen again.

Vista says its best to put the computer to sleep instead of always shutting it off. Wrong? i dont know

Anyway, my concerns with the one i have now is that it seems like the power usage is crazy. Like Im typing this now and i hear the fans working hard, and then softens up, then works hard again.

Ram percentage stays at around %50, and CPU numbers hover around %10-40 but sometimes goes as high to %70 even when im not doing anything big like downloading or playing a game.


Finally the sound isnt as perfect as i want it to be. I'd be watching videos on youtube, then the sound goes out. Thankfully this doesnt happen often, but it has happened more than anyone would like. I close the browser and its back. 

And the volume thing is differant from XP. Vista has this thing that i dont like










the 2 slots in the right end disappear like regularly every few seconds and come back again, so i see the scroll come and go aswell. Also the level bars turn black...odd i know



Oh and i more than twice had to change my computer time:sigh:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Motherboards sometimes just fail they are complex and there are many reasons, manufacturing flaws, improper handling by the person who assembled the computer, poor or weak power supplies just to name a few.

If you are going to use your computer the same day put it to sleep, then turn it off at night and restart the next day. I don't really recommend starting them multiple times a day but once or twice is fine.
I have computers that run 24/7 for years because they run [email protected] a research project that fights diseases, this does not hurt the machines but it does use electricity, it don't waste electricity because of the purpose but still I don't recommend leaving them run all the time without a "purpose"

Losing your time on the computer suggests the motherboard battery is bad and needs replaced, I understand its new but these batteries have a shelf life just like any other. This is simple and the battery is available at radio sack or any computer store for a couple bucks.
After installing the battery enter bios/setup load the defaults then save and exit.
A weak battery can also mess with the bios settings that the computer needs to run properly thats why I suggest to load the defaults


----------



## Back To Basics (Jan 11, 2007)

weak battery huh?

and the retail guy 'reparing' it said he replaced the motherboard and also the power supply (just incase he says) but he never mentioned anything about motherboard's battery.

I didnt even know the motherboard had its own battery. :embarased

This means i have to take it to them again. Cause what you said about installing it manually seem much to complicated to me.


Thank you very much for the help :wave:


----------

